#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Looking for a house with comfortably large land near CM or CR

## DC101

Not interested in townhouses. Don't want to see through windows of neighbours and likewise. Good view appreciated. 3-4 bed min. 
No issues with paperwork. PM me

----------

